#ubuntu-my 2011-06-27
<fairuz> salam
<fairuz> helo
<sweemeng> http://barcamp.org/w/page/41679959/Barcamp-KL-2011-%28Cyberjaya%29
<fairuz> !repeat
<lubotu2> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ejat> ??
<ejat> repeat pe ? 
<fairuz> saje test
#ubuntu-my 2011-06-28
<lon3star> halo
<ejat> halo
<lon3star> buat apa bos
<ejat> membaca 
<ejat> anda ?
<lon3star> tgk web
<fairuz> helo
<lon3star> heli
<lon3star> helo
<ejat> morning 
<ejat> semua org da tdo ker 
#ubuntu-my 2011-06-30
<fairuz> salam, helo
<fairuz> Hello Malaysia!
<fairuz> ++++++++++[>+++++++>++++++++++>+++>+<<<<-]>++.>+.+++++++..+++.>++.<<+++++.>--------------.+++++++++++.-----------.++++++++++++++++++++++++.------.----------.--------.>+.>.
#ubuntu-my 2011-07-01
<fatin> salam...nak tumpang tanya
<fatin> aik..x de org ker?
#ubuntu-my 2011-07-03
<ch1li> hi ol
#ubuntu-my 2012-06-25
<unitedpotsmokers> hello
 * unitedpotsmokers slaps fairuz around a bit with a large trout
 * unitedpotsmokers slaps hyperair around a bit with a large trout
<sweemeng_> hehe tak kena
<unitedpotsmokers> u all tak buat ubuntu release party tahun ni?
<unitedpotsmokers> aku ada kat kl dah
<unitedpotsmokers> leh la join
<sweemeng_> tanya ejat
<unitedpotsmokers> ooo
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<darknite> penreturns
#ubuntu-my 2012-06-26
<excalibr> penreturns
<mrpen> yo
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<excalibr> fairuz
<fairuz> excalibr: yup
<excalibr> ko rasa klu aku offer free bnc utk join channel ni ada org nak tak
<excalibr> :D
<fairuz> tak ramai orang, jadi tak byk demand :)
<excalibr> aku nak cuba tarik users kat ubuntu-my loco group masuk sini
<mrpen> (Y)
<mrpen> nak
<excalibr> penreturns mrpen?
<fairuz> ada orang ka :P
<excalibr> no sir..this chan is as good as dead
<excalibr> lol
<penreturns> LOLOLOLO
<excalibr> no sir..this chan is as good as d:)
<excalibr> orc client aku bugged
<excalibr> penreturns: 
#ubuntu-my 2012-06-27
<unitedpotsmokers> hello
 * unitedpotsmokers slaps fairuz around a bit with a large trout
 * unitedpotsmokers slaps hyperair around a bit with a large trout
 * unitedpotsmokers slaps ejat around a bit with a large trout
<unitedpotsmokers> muehehe
 * ejat elak
<jipang_menjerit> ping pong
<e-jat> pong
 * e-jat pang penreturns 
<e-jat> diam jerk ker penreturns 
<penreturns> hahhaha
<penreturns> riso kot
<penreturns> kompem sy tarik name blk
<penreturns> baru apply kat beginner 
<e-jat> ok la tu 
<penreturns> wohooo
<penreturns> http://askubuntu.com/users/12469/james-henstridge
<excalibr> e-jat
 * excalibr ping e-jat
<penreturns> https://launchpad.net/~jamesh
<excalibr> knpa dgn jamesh
<e-jat> oit .. 
<e-jat> ko vote nape 
<penreturns> apply membership
<e-jat> :P
<penreturns> ubuntu
<e-jat> kasi support ek 
<penreturns> tgk sume +1
<penreturns> wakakkaa
<excalibr> hmm penreturns..nak tanya
<e-jat> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards
<penreturns> yooo
<e-jat> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MohamedAlaa
<penreturns> hmm
<penreturns> kalo beginners camne plak meeting die
<penreturns> :p
<penreturns> gilee
<penreturns> 13 years old
<excalibr> aku tak pernah lagi tgk org lagi passionate psl ubuntu dari penreturns lol
<excalibr> #truestory
<excalibr> asal eh penreturns..apa yg best
<penreturns> hah
<penreturns> awat tu
<penreturns> :3
<penreturns> minat
<penreturns> :p
<excalibr> tkda saje nak tanya..channel ni jrg ada org
<excalibr> :(
<penreturns> hehehhee
<penreturns> yeah
<penreturns> sy pon lepak kat askubuntu je
<penreturns> dok bace2 soalan
<e-jat> bile nak ade budak mcm tu kat malaysia !!!
<excalibr> penreturns: windows 7 lagi best woo
<excalibr> haha
<jipang_menjerit> ade.....belajar camna nak overcome windows hang
 * jipang_menjerit ctrl+alt+del
<penreturns> hehhe
<penreturns> lame sgt da xpakai windows
<excalibr> uh why
<e-jat> :)
<penreturns> ;)
<e-jat> tudia duk channel askbuntu .. dahsyat abe penreturns 
<excalibr> sedih pakcik bill gate klu dia tau
<penreturns> kite bace je
<penreturns> :p
<serdotlin> penreturns: dah penuh kabinet almari trophy :D
<penreturns> hehehhe
<penreturns> tunggu wat event loco
<penreturns> attend event plak pasni
<excalibr> oh ya e-jat..boleh tak kita buat sesuatu psl forum ubuntu my tu..pk camna nak meriahkan balik forum tu
<penreturns> :D
<penreturns> excalibr, IF ade org yg nk jaga
<excalibr> ramai sgt users lari pegi fb group
<e-jat> x bleh nak paksa org :)
<penreturns> yeah btol
<penreturns> + fb da jd tempat rujukan
<serdotlin> excalibr: fb paling ramai user>Malaysia...no wonder la ;D 
<penreturns> + tempat lepak tikos 
<penreturns> :p
<jipang_menjerit> better dari tak ada
<jipang_menjerit> :)
<penreturns> yeahh
<penreturns> btol
<excalibr> betul tapi at least kita boleh cuba buat forum tu lebih menarik utk org masuk..its not a good thing klu perbincangan terbuka semua buat kat fb..sebab fb ni mcm close network..flow of information kena bebas..
<e-jat> yups
<excalibr> baru rmai org boleh manfaat
<excalibr> ye 
<penreturns> kalau nk wat bole je
<penreturns> tp limitkan jawap pertanyaan kat loco fb la
<excalibr> ^ penreturns nak meng oferkan kan diri dia jaga forum
<excalibr> :D
<penreturns> jg xde masalah
<serdotlin> nak promo cam mana ni? kalau tanya kat fb, soalan susah benor, kita suruh dia masuk forum?
<penreturns> nk tarik org
<penreturns> promosi
<penreturns> nk ajar org supaye xtanye kat loco
<penreturns> *loco fb tu yg susah
<penreturns> jenoh nk refer 2 tempat
<excalibr> ok..aku rasa first thing sekali..kita kena tukar software board tu..
<penreturns> software?
<penreturns> kurg paham
<excalibr> phpbb
<jipang_menjerit> ?
<e-jat> chup
<e-jat> excalibr : leh kenalkan diri ? huhu
<penreturns> nape ngan phpbb
<penreturns> hhehehe
<ejat> +1 penreturns 
<jipang_menjerit> apa tu phpbb?
<jipang_menjerit> zzzz
<penreturns> :3
<ejat> +b jipang_menjerit 
<penreturns> wakakka
<excalibr> ejat: sekret tapi random ubuntu user
<excalibr> :D
<ejat> x open langsung 
<ejat> td duk cakap fb close 
<ejat> anda pun close jugak la 
<ejat> ./mode #ubuntu-my +b jipang_menjerit 
<jipang_menjerit> wadahep
<penreturns> wakakakkaka
<penreturns> phpbb ke mybb ke
<penreturns> xjd masalah
<excalibr> ejat: tkda benda nak bagtau..aku random user je tapi aku selalu on kat freenode
<penreturns> maintenance  tu yg penting
<jipang_menjerit> yes..
<jipang_menjerit> maintenance kereta itu penting
<jipang_menjerit> ...err...
<ejat> blower ko tu 
<ejat> carik jgn x carik 
<ejat> blower x bleh download
<jipang_menjerit> kereta rare..memang nasib la
<excalibr> blower?
<penreturns> lol
<penreturns> wakakkaka
<penreturns> ni ble troll neh
 * excalibr takut
<ejat>  troll ? takut ? 
<excalibr> jackiechan.jpg
<excalibr> :3
<penreturns> :3
<penreturns> so camne
<ejat> camne pe ? 
<penreturns> nk set format baru ke?
<penreturns> sume pertanyaan kat forum
<jipang_menjerit> ejat: syntium 800 aku ade lebih..mau servis? :p
<ejat> fully ke semi ? 
<jipang_menjerit> semi je
 * jipang_menjerit tak mampu nak pakai fully
<ejat> ai pakai fully … harap maklum .. 
<jipang_menjerit> zzz
<ejat> penreturns : ko nak maintain ? 
<penreturns> bole je 
<penreturns> tp promosi
<penreturns> tukang jawap pe sume tu
<penreturns> kene la support gak
<excalibr> penreturns: ko bukan ke ada run forum komuniti
<penreturns> dok mantain tp xde org
<penreturns> :3
<penreturns> yup
<jipang_menjerit> promo senang je
<penreturns> bkn tu maksod sy abg jipang_menjerit 
<jipang_menjerit> orang tanya soalan, reply kasi link forum....selesai
<penreturns> nk tetapkan rules kat loco fb tu
<penreturns> pastu
<penreturns> still user akan jawap kat fb if dok tanye2
<penreturns> lame2 jd spam post
<penreturns> troll je lebih
<jipang_menjerit> so, let it be
<penreturns> kene la set rules
<penreturns> otai lame la kene wat
<penreturns> org baru wat
<penreturns> xde sape layan
<excalibr> korang lock member posts tak leh ke
<jipang_menjerit> ejat, sila buat
<excalibr> bagi admin je boleh post
 * jipang_menjerit lalala
<ejat> penreturns : tgk .. aku x jawab lagi .. ko dah jawab sendiri 
<penreturns> hehhehehe
<penreturns> so nk
<penreturns> wat rules
<penreturns> xde sape layan kat fb
<penreturns> fb just utk promote link2 panas kat forum
<penreturns> hot topic
<penreturns> pe sume
<excalibr> ^ +1
<penreturns> kalo ok
<jipang_menjerit> ko boleh biuat?
<jipang_menjerit> *buat
<penreturns> sy sudi mengabdikan diri jg forum
<ejat> ko ade?
<jipang_menjerit> aku tak de
<jipang_menjerit> lalala
<penreturns> ade aae
<penreturns> ade ape
<penreturns> lol
<penreturns> lagu plak
<jipang_menjerit> aku ade kenari..ko ade?
<penreturns> kalo ok mlm ni gak start
<penreturns> \o/
<penreturns> abes sume askubuntu punye soalan sy bawak nanti
<penreturns> :D
 * ejat ade ##### ko ade ? 
 * jipang_menjerit ade ko kesah?
 * ejat ade aku kesah ape yang ko ade ? 
<penreturns> :3
 * jipang_menjerit ade ko kesah ape yang aku ade?
<excalibr> tada..buat apa dia nak kisah
<excalibr> >_>
 * ejat pen .. ade org tanye … :3 tu ape 
<ejat> lubang idung ker
<penreturns> wakakka
<penreturns> duck face
<penreturns> :3
<jipang_menjerit> wadefak
<excalibr> salah..boobs
<jipang_menjerit> zzz
<excalibr> damn
<penreturns> wakakaka
<penreturns> eh forum down eh
<penreturns> hmm
<penreturns> no komen
<jipang_menjerit> forum? down?
<jipang_menjerit> baby are you down down down down down~
<penreturns> forums.ubuntu.com.my
<excalibr> dreamhost tak leh harap
<penreturns> ubuntu.com.my
<penreturns> :3
<penreturns> jgn
<penreturns> die byk bejase tuh
<penreturns> :D
<ejat> penreturns : q
<excalibr> dpt sponsor ke
<ejat> penreturns : tq
<penreturns> hehhehe
<jipang_menjerit> kalau tak boleh harap, tolong2 la sponsor
<penreturns> bile nk up blk tuh
 * jipang_menjerit flying like a duck
<penreturns> sy sendiri surrender
<penreturns> host kat umah
<penreturns> :3
<jipang_menjerit> ejat, lupakan la iTV ko tu
<jipang_menjerit> ubuntu tv ondeway
<excalibr> camna korang boleh reg .com.my atas nama individu..
<excalibr> bukan ke dia nak company?
<penreturns> xpon
<penreturns> bole je
<penreturns> bg ic
<serdotlin> teringin gak tengok demo Ubuntu TV...jangan kantoi macam demo Microsoft sudah...hehehe
<penreturns> wahahaha
<excalibr> bg ic je?
<serdotlin> *nak tengok
<penreturns> tau xpe
<penreturns> malu beb
<jipang_menjerit> aik, tak pernah reg domain.my?
<jipang_menjerit> :3 <--1st time buat
<penreturns> ubuntu.com.my under company
<penreturns> h [Administrative Contact Code]                DCA052233
<penreturns>   Mohammad Hafiz Ismail
<penreturns>   Kiro Studio
<penreturns>   1212, Lorong Pahlawan  
<penreturns>   Jalan Tok Wanjah
<penreturns>   05200 Alor Star
<penreturns>   Kedah
<penreturns>   Malaysia
<penreturns>   info@mypapit.net
<penreturns>   (Tel) 012-7605169   
<penreturns>   (Fax) -   
<penreturns> :3
<excalibr> oh brader mypapit
<ejat> dah nama pun kiro studio tu syarikat
<jipang_menjerit> sapa mypapit?
<penreturns> penyumbang terbesar 
<jipang_menjerit> sumbangsih?
<penreturns> lebih kurang la
<jipang_menjerit> ooo
<ejat> sumbang mahram 
<jipang_menjerit> hareeem
<penreturns> tu weekend je ejat 
<penreturns> kahkahkahkah
<jipang_menjerit> O_O"
<ejat> ape ? insafla pen
<serdotlin> sumbang bang...
<penreturns> :P
<penreturns> hahahahha
<penreturns> nk sgt
<jipang_menjerit> ape korang ngarut ni?
<penreturns> bile ble up tu abg jipang_menjerit 
<ejat> jipang_menjerit : ape ko kesah !
 * jipang_menjerit lalalalala
<ejat> penreturns : ko nye stack pe cer?
<penreturns> hhahahha
<penreturns> xsettle lg
<ejat> dah closestack balik with vm ? 
<penreturns> dok siapkan forum sy punye
<penreturns> vb
<penreturns> :3
<penreturns> hahahhaha
<ejat> cucuk jap lagi lubang idung tu kang
<penreturns> hehhe
<excalibr> rofl
<penreturns> nanti la
<penreturns> abes nk cepat
<jipang_menjerit> ejat, behave please
<penreturns> kalo x bape lame down forum tuh
 * ejat masuk air 
<penreturns> tu yg setup tros tuh
<ejat> water drip kat hukm 
<jipang_menjerit> rumah aku tak de ait..semua layan diri
<jipang_menjerit> *air
<serdotlin> mandi pakai debu ker?
<penreturns> ait pon boley
<ejat> +1 serdotlin 
<jipang_menjerit> tayamum
<ejat> serdotlin : dia istinjak 
<ejat> pakai batu n kayu 
<serdotlin> banyak sangat dosa tu, mandi wajib dulu...
<excalibr> serdotlin: brader serendah linux?
 * ejat sokong serdotlin 
<serdotlin> iye kot...ntah
<jipang_menjerit> mandi wajib tu tiap pagi
<penreturns> heh
<penreturns> :3
<penreturns> jat
<penreturns> camne forum tu
<jipang_menjerit> apa ko kesah?
<jipang_menjerit> zz
<ejat> tu kena tanye penreturns  .. dia arif 
<ejat> 2 in 1 
<ejat> tigasome
<jipang_menjerit> cam harem
<penreturns> kahkahkahkah
<penreturns> shhhh
<ejat> with tig3r skill 
<penreturns> hahhaha
<serdotlin> jangan joget tiger sudah...hahaha
<penreturns> kalo UAI ckp
<penreturns> boddo tau
<ejat> boddo mu nih 
<penreturns> hahhahha
<jipang_menjerit> bodo tu bukan sejenis makanan eh?
<penreturns> oi
<penreturns> forum bile nk up
<jipang_menjerit> eh
<penreturns> tgh semangat ni
<jipang_menjerit> forum bila2 boleh up
<penreturns> up je la
<jipang_menjerit> tapi penjaga masih tido
<ejat> jipang_menjerit : itu BUDU 
<penreturns> lai lai
<excalibr> gi cucuk support dreamhost ler baru up
<penreturns> heh
<penreturns> die tdo ke
<jipang_menjerit> ooo..lain eh
<penreturns> demmm
<jipang_menjerit> ade ko kesah?
<penreturns> k la
<penreturns> jom sambong jalan2
<ejat> jalan2 ? 
<ejat> naik kete kelawar ? 
<penreturns> :3
<jipang_menjerit> jalan?
<serdotlin> Apple? best la ejat....\o/
<penreturns> wakakakkak
<jipang_menjerit> quantal ondeway
<excalibr> kantoi..ejat is ifag
<serdotlin> cam mana nak sorok buah tu? hahaha...
<ejat> excalibr:  SO ?
 * jipang_menjerit thinkfag
<ejat> ade masalah ? 
<ejat> helo ... thinkbuntu okay ... 
<jipang_menjerit> [root@WanOnX61t jipangmenjerit]# uname -a
<ejat> ubuntustation 
<jipang_menjerit> Linux WanOnX61t 3.3.8-1.fc16.i686 #1 SMP Mon Jun 4 21:30:50 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<jipang_menjerit> oops..salah distro
<jipang_menjerit> :P
<ejat> ade aku kisah ? 
<serdotlin> aku :tengahbuntu
<ejat> serdotlin: i like
<jipang_menjerit> ape ko kesah
<ejat> serdotlin: aritu sampai digital mall pkl brape ? 
<ejat> so nak aku kuit skali lagi ke tgk ape plak kuar ? 
<jipang_menjerit> ade aku kesah?
<ejat> lepas kuit ... kuit skali lagi .. mIRC .. 
<jipang_menjerit> ape tu mirc?
<ejat> kalau x kisah ... so jgn sibuk cakap org ahli kelab ke kpop ke .. jpop ker
<jipang_menjerit> YoonA
<ejat> najwa latif 
<ejat> KOSONG KOSONG
<jipang_menjerit> zzz
<jipang_menjerit> tin kosong
<jipang_menjerit> ATT: sila jangan makan bandwith orang..sekian
<serdotlin> recycle tin kosong
<ejat> ade aku kisah .. sape suh bayor kat TM 
<ejat> jipang_menjerit: mana fc anda ? http://www.windowsazure.com/en-us/manage/linux/
<jipang_menjerit> apa tu?
<ejat> dia msuday .. 
<fairuz> uih ramai
<fairuz> :)
<excalibr> ejat: masih di sana? ke lari dah..
<excalibr> helo fairuz
<fairuz> helo excalibr
<fairuz> dah takde org balik :D
<excalibr> diorang yg buat loco group ni dpt peruntukan dari pakcik shuttleworth ke
<excalibr> ke semua self sponsored
<fairuz> macam self sponsored
#ubuntu-my 2012-06-28
<excalibr> ಠ_ಠ
<fzlamn> spam
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<excalibr> penreturns!
<fairuz> excalibr: apa bikin :)
<fairuz> penreturns tgh sedap tido tu 
<penreturns> yooo
<penreturns> ade ni
<fairuz> :D pandai2 aku kata ko tido keke
<excalibr> haha
<excalibr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/35488/what-custom-launchers-and-unity-quicklists-are-available
#ubuntu-my 2012-06-29
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<excalibr> helo
<excalibr> alip alip-- fairuz hyperair kInOzAwA lobak_ meetingology serdotlin 
<fairuz> helo excalibr
<serdotlin> ! excalibr
<excalibr> korg mengadap terminal ye
<excalibr> :)
<fairuz> :) mcm biasa
<excalibr> fairuz: pernah main dgn btrfs/zfs tak?
<fairuz> excalibr: tak, aku agak noob benda2 linux ni
<fairuz> tanya kernel android tau la aku.
 * excalibr takda smartphone :(
<fairuz> excalibr: tgh try pakai btrfs ke
<excalibr> nak try guna feature snapshot dia tu je tapi tak faham konsep dia
<fairuz> tu cuba tanya penreturns
<excalibr> helo susahsebut penreturns 
<fairuz> eh susahsebut pun ada :D
<penreturns> yoo
#ubuntu-my 2012-06-30
<excalibr> yoo
#ubuntu-my 2013-06-24
<excalibr> helo
<fairuz> helo
<excalibr> fairuz: ko guna gnome-terminal kan?
<fairuz> excalibr: aah
<excalibr> fairuz: http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1gy7wu/does_anyone_know_why_gnometerminal_prints_weird/
<excalibr> /poke hyperair 
 * hyperair pokes back
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> it's probably some ncurses thing?
<hyperair> same thing happens when your emacs gets killed
<angch> must be zsh
<angch> not resetting the term
<angch> just do a "reset" on the term
<angch> fwiw, never happened to me over the years. bash. ubuntu.
<angch> gnome-term
<fairuz> same here, never happens to me 
<excalibr> angch: i can't replicate the prob on xterm terminal though..so i dont think it's shell related
<angch> excalibr, what shell are you on?
<excalibr> now im on zsh but same thing happened when i used bash
<angch> Fun. Google for "zsh strange characters"
 * angch putting money on zsh somehow incompat with gnome-term. terminfo or something
<angch> dunno. 50-50.
<angch> weird since i don't think that many zsh users, yet many weird stuff happens to zsh users.
<angch> did you customize your zsh prompt to use colors, and other formatting stuff?
<hyperair> angch: oh it's perfectly possible to do the same in bash. just cat an ELF binary
<hyperair> okay, surprisingly, catting gnome-terminal didn't bork my terminal
<angch> ? not after killing ssh.
<angch> hyperair, just need a reset.
<hyperair> if you had an emacs session or screen session running in ssh, you might.
<hyperair> yes, i'm aware of reset.
<hyperair> but this is a common $TERM protocol issue and not so much a $SHELL issue.
<angch> hyperair, dunno might have encountered before, but ^Lreset is hardwired to my reflexes....
 * hyperair doesn't need to reset often.
<hyperair> only when emacs screws up
<hyperair> which is really not often.
<angch> happens when i cat foo * accidentally.
<hyperair> surprisingly, i don't find myself in that situation all too often lately.
<hyperair> i wonder why..
<hyperair> maybe i use less instead.
<hyperair> or '<'
<excalibr> *gasp* could those weird charc be mouse input?
<angch> yes? mouse input *may* generate term characters (?whatever you call it)
<angch> been too long. forgot.
#ubuntu-my 2013-06-25
<excalibr> makan-makan
<fairuz> sila-sila
<fairuz> Anyone here have hardware supplier contacts?
#ubuntu-my 2013-06-26
<excalibr> fairuz: apa tujuan BEGIN dlm awk
<fairuz> excalibr: untuk initialize benda yang perlu, nak buat variable jadi 0 ke
<fairuz> BEGIN punya block akan di execute sekali je
<hyperair> excalibr: an awk program is like a switch..case block that executes on every line.
<hyperair> BEGIN happens before the first line, END happens after the last line.
<fairuz> +1
<fairuz> so apart from BEGIN dengan END block, akan di execute kat setiap line.
<excalibr> ahh
#ubuntu-my 2013-06-27
<fairuz> helo
<excalibr> helo o/
<ApOgEE> hola...
<ApOgEE> ;)
<LowKey> :D
<LowKey> test
<LowKey> test
<ApOgEE> :D
#ubuntu-my 2013-06-28
<excalibr> o/
<fairuz> \o/
<excalibr> It's friday friday friday..gotta make my mind up which game to play
#ubuntu-my 2013-06-29
<inashdeen> Salam semua. ada org ke disini. nak tanya-tanya sikit
<excalibr> what's cracking night owls
#ubuntu-my 2013-06-30
<excalibr> aih fairuz 
<fairuz> excalibr: yo
<excalibr> jarang nampak online mlm2 :P
#ubuntu-my 2014-06-24
<mypapit> qss
#ubuntu-my 2014-06-29
<laryu_bsod> hai
<laryu_bsod> hello
<laryu_bsod> kawan
#ubuntu-my 2015-06-23
<najmi> Currently I am compiling my Android ROM on this awesome infra! Use my link and get a $10 credit for signing up! https://vexxhost.com/?r=594742c4cb
<ejat> cool
#ubuntu-my 2015-06-24
<mypapit> wtf najmi!
<mypapit> sux suxx
<najmi> woo
<angch> oow
<ejat> wow .. prof .. 
#ubuntu-my 2015-06-25
<najmi> salam all
<najmi> howdy!
<najmi> mypapit: !
<repeater_my> wtf
<mypapit> wtf jgkk
<najmi> bukan repeater_my dgn mypapit org yg sama ke
 * najmi poked mypapit
<repeater_my> eh?
<mypapit> [^_^]
<mypapit> najmi, user lain2
<mypapit> keh keh keh
<mypapit> =)
<najmi> http://easy-tutorials.blogspot.com/2007/06/how-to-download-movies-from-irc.html
<mypapit> wow
<najmi> teringat dulu download movie guna XDCC haha
<mypapit> zaman 2007
<najmi> kat channle mana tah
<mypapit> kelasik tu
<mypapit> najmi, ya 
<najmi> yg ni susah sikit nak banteras kot
<najmi> compare dgn piratebay
<najmi> tapi server load tak sure sebab bukan p2p ye tak
<mypapit> najmi, ya, sbb duk dlm channel
<mypapit> najmi, yup, server load teruk sikit la kalau ramai download dari source sama
<mypapit> dgn data transfer rate
<najmi> aha
<najmi> ko penah buat server ke 
#ubuntu-my 2015-06-26
<mypapit> najmi, dulu2 pernah buat bot download
<mypapit> najmi, !get fakap.avi
<najmi> mana benda2 tu skrg
<najmi> buat la sini
<najmi> !get trusty
<najmi> !get vivid
<najmi> haha
<mypapit> :(
 * najmi sleepy
 * najmi need go to sleep, but stockpile of work on top of his head
<ejat> tdo dah ?
<ejat> sahur2
#ubuntu-my 2015-06-27
 * ejat pokes mypapit
<mypapit> wtf ejat 
#ubuntu-my 2015-06-28
<ejat> ;p
 * ejat pokes mypapit
#ubuntu-my 2017-06-28
<grapox> huh
<grapox> last log bila
<grapox> ppojie raya lagi ka
<grapox> hihi
<grapox> Selamat har raya Bro
<grapox> dan semua members Ubuntu loco team
#ubuntu-my 2017-06-29
<UbuntuMYBot4> Toawoo was added by: Toawoo
#ubuntu-my 2018-06-25
<UbuntuMY> <ak47suk1> @cubaan123, ganti dengan apa?
<UbuntuMY> <ak47suk1> Nasib tak upgrade lagi server ke 18.04
<UbuntuMY> <cubaan123> netplan
<UbuntuMY> <ak47suk1> @cubaan123, banyak benda kena belajar. Thank you. Tak dan lagi nak sentuh Ubuntu server 18.04. Server seedbox aku masih maintain 16.04
<UbuntuMY> <cubaan123> Dia start dr 17
<UbuntuMY> <ak47suk1> @cubaan123, den ubuntu server biasa follow LTS je.
#ubuntu-my 2018-06-26
<UbuntuMY> <Cikgu Kamal> Fwd from Motivasi Dakwah: Sebarkan link Group Motivasi Dakwah ini kepada semua kenalan anda melalui whatsapp, Telegram, facebook dan sebagainya semoga ia menjadi amal jariah dan saham pahala di akhirat kelak  MOTIVASI DAKWAH  Klik sini 👉 T.me/dakwahglobal  Medium ilmu, motivasi dan dakwah anda semua.
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @cubaan123, bukan dah lama ke? systemd je yang pakai camtu
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> systemd semua dah sorok tempat lain
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> hahahaha
<UbuntuMY> <HishamMA> @jipangmenjerit, Ubuntu 16.04 masih pakai /etc/network/interfaces 😁
<UbuntuMY> <amin007ledang> @myfenris, Ya
<UbuntuMY> <Rexx38> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/25/alibaba-passes-ibm-in-public-cloud-market-share-synergy.html
<UbuntuMY> <peraktechnetwork> Fwd from peraktech: Perak Technology Network:  @peraktechnology - Komuniti ICT yang mengumpulkan pakar-pakar ICT dari seluruh negeri Perak.  @malaysiacyberdefence - Perbincangan mengenai keselamatan siber, serangan penggodam dan malware.  @pythonmalaysia - Komuniti pengaturcaraan Python  @bigdatamalaysia - Perbincangan mengenai sains data, artificial intelligent dan IoT  @ionicmalaysia - Pembangunan aplikasi mobile
<UbuntuMY> menggunakan perisian hybrid Ionic Framework  @blockchainmalaysia - Perbincangan mengenai pembangunan dan kemajuan bidang Blockchain di Malaysia  @unitymalaysia - Perbincangan mengenai pembangunan permainan komputer dan console menggunakan perisian Unity3D termasuk Virtual/Augmented Reality.  @bandarmeruraya - Bandaraya serba moden yang menyediakan pelbagai kemudahan dan kelengkapan.
#ubuntu-my 2018-06-29
<UbuntuMY> shafiqruslan was added by: shafiqruslan
#ubuntu-my 2018-07-01
<UbuntuMY> <Cikgu Kamal> Fwd from Teknologi PdPc Abad Ke-21: Nak tahu rahsia dan tips alat yang digunakan oleh Guru Cemerlang 2018?  Klik di sini 👉 @teknologipdp
